# Another beginner! Appreciate advise please



## Steve 'B' (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi, I'm starting training and want to make sure I have everything in place to hopefully achieve the results I want and save wasting time. Also I don't want to waste your time so I'd like to say that I have read 100's of threads on here and am not just posting this thread without a clue.

I'm 34, 6'5" weigh 14st which I believe is 89kg, 196lb. I'm not skinny just tall.

my goal is quite simply to bulk up, put on mass, even if I have to accept bit of a gut for a while. I will be training 3 times a week, mon,wed,fri.

Am I right in thinking that a simple routine using compounds is the best way to start? 5x5? If anyone can advise of a programme that would be great, I've seen 1 in a sticky thread but there's only 3 exercises per session, is that right, seems a bit too little.

As I said I want to put on mass so am not been overly fussy with fats etc and diet wise was thinking eggs and toast for breakfast, chicken and pasta for dinner, big tea, either steak, chicken or mince with jacket spud. Snacking on nuts and fruit. Drinking plenty of water.

Suppliments....I'm wanting to use a mass gainer, I have looked at mutant mass, reflex instant mass and have also seen bodybuilding warehouse premium mass, that seems great value??? Also going to take a multi vitamin and cod liver oil??? Is creating needed as a beginner?

Sorry for the long thread but I've tried to cover as much as I can to help you give advise rather than you having to ask the basic questions you seem to need to ask on some other threads.

Thanks alot

Steve


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

OoooOOOoohhh a tall one 

Somebody help this man.

IMO just eat, eat, eat and lift as heavy as poss, then eat some more and sleep. Don't worry about supps too much for now. Concentrate on getting diet right, as supps are just that: supps.

I like 5x5... plenty of variations out there, so you're bound to find one you like.

And if you think that's too little, you're not lifting heavy enough....... 

Welcome!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Listen to the queen,, eat eat and then eat id even look at waking during night and consuming a protein shake. I used to do this whilst on a bulk just drink a pint of water with glutamine powder in it and you'll be sure to wake early in the morning..


----------



## Steve 'B' (Dec 3, 2013)

Cheers, I best get eating, my hardest part diet wise is breakfast, I don't bother at the minute but know I will have to.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Steve said:


> Cheers' date=' I best get eating, my hardest part diet wise is breakfast, I don't bother at the minute but know I will have to.[/quote']
> 
> If your struggling for breakfast do this:
> 
> ...


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Steve said:


> there's only 3 exercises per session' date=' is that right, seems a bit too little.[/quote']
> 
> Not if you're doing it right and putting enough into it. I'd quite happily go home and just doing 5x5 deadlifts some nights lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Put some paragraphs in mate


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

> I've seen 1 in a sticky thread but there's only 3 exercises per session, is that right, seems a bit too little.


If you apply it properly, it's not too little 

Simple basic workouts based on heavy compound exercises are the most effective way of stimulating growth


----------



## Steve 'B' (Dec 3, 2013)

Could do that Shake for breakfast, sounds good cheers.

Ta for replies.

Photos....don't think so at the size of most of u lads.. Ask me in a year ha


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

> Hi, I'm starting training and want to make sure I have everything in place to hopefully achieve the results I want and save wasting time. Also I don't want to waste your time so I'd like to say that I have read 100's of threads on here and am not just posting this thread without a clue.
> 
> I'm 34, 6'5" weigh 14st which I believe is 89kg, 196lb. I'm not skinny just tall.
> 
> ...


I more or less or started where you are mate. I'm 6ft 5 and was 87kg. Yes SL 5x5 is definately the way to go, I thought three exercises was a bit on the low side so I added in some isolation in the 10-12 rep range, bi's, tri's, abs, calves, completely up to you though. Do some research into good form for big lifts or maybe find a good PT to Teach you! Don't see the need for mass building shakes, just work on ramping up your calories, I would imagine you will need 3200-3500cals but work it out just to be sure, and around 250+ grams of protein! Maybe buy some whey as you might struggle to stomach the uptake in meat but other than that I would wait a few weeks before looking at supps!


----------



## Steve 'B' (Dec 3, 2013)

Cheers Ectosize, ur probably right about holding back on the suppliments at first, will definitely buy and use whey though. Do you know where I can find a good starter programme, as I said for mass. Ur stats were very similar to mine but I'm guessing you have put on size since starting so have been doing something right mate.


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

Legs

• Leg Presses: 3 Sets x 12 Reps

• Leg Curls: 2 Sets x 12 Reps

• Standing Calf Raises: 2 Sets x 12 Reps

Chest/Shoulders

• Flat Barbell Bench Presses:

2 Sets x 10 Reps

• Barbell Shoulder Presses:

2 Sets x 10 Reps

Back

• Front Pulldowns: 2 Sets x 10 Reps

• Barbell Rows: 2 Sets x 10 Reps

Arms

• Barbell Curls:

2 Sets x 10 Reps

• Lying Tricep Extensions:

2 Sets x 10 Reps

other

• Ab Crunches: 2 Sets x 10 Reps

• Aerobic Training: 20 minutes of low

intensity aerobic

Monday: ON

Tuesday: OFF

Wednesday: REPEAT

Thursday: OFF

Friday: REPEAT

Saturday: OFF

Sunday:OFF


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

This kinda routine performed 3 times a week for around a month or two will give you great gains. When you have this workout nailed, then move on to a split routine. Good luck mate


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Not skinny @6ft5 and 14st?

I'm 5ft10 14st and feel skinny.

But yeah, eat!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> Legs
> 
> • Leg Presses: 3 Sets x 12 Reps
> 
> ...


You want a beginner to run this workout and think he will be able to train with the required intensity for all those sets? Full body workouts are good yes but you have the set up all wrong and have included some poor excercise choices. Think you're way off with loading parameters too.

Beginner 3 days; push pull legs or upper/lower workouts rotated over two weeks IMO. Focus on strength progression for the main compound lifts and take in enough kcals to ensure growth. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

Well thats your opinion Alan, im not forcing him to do this workout. It's merely a rough template, and i've not seen anyone else giving any constructive advice ;-)


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> Well thats your opinion Alan, im not forcing him to do this workout. It's merely a rough template, and i've not seen anyone else giving any constructive advice ;-)


Everyone else has given good advice and ideas on routines/nutrition just not spoon fed the guy a workout. It's not constructive to hand a beginner everything on a plate, research and learning are all part of the game as you will probably well know


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> You want a beginner to run this workout and think he will be able to train with the required intensity for all those sets? Full body workouts are good yes but you have the set up all wrong and have included some poor excercise choices. Think you're way off with loading parameters too.
> 
> Beginner 3 days; push pull legs or upper/lower workouts rotated over two weeks IMO. Focus on strength progression for the main compound lifts and take in enough kcals to ensure growth. It's not rocket science.


I agree. I actually read the routine through a few times just to make sure... But I'd never advise that to anyone, IMO rep range wrong for a beginner too.

@Rob_bigman_smit Do you find this routine gives good basis for powerlifting? As I know you said that's what your background is in. Not ripping you fyi, just genuinely wondered what your reasons are, I'm always looking to learn more on people's methods.


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

Well he has to start somewhere mate, he may try the above workout and find its totally s**t, or it maybe that he gains well from it. This is the kinda workout i started with, and found training my whole body 3 times a week worked really well. Like you say it's up to Steve to discover what works for him, im just giving him an option to consider.


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

@RXQueenie TBH no, this is nothing like how i would train. But, i dont think Steve wants to be the next Brandon Lilley or Dan Green! Lol. Like i said, the above workout is fairly similar to how i started out. I didnt take the powerlifting/strongman road until about a year after i started training.

I guess my key word is INTENSITY, and if you can harness that from the beginning, your on to a winner!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> @RXQueenie TBH no, this is nothing like how i would train. But, i dont think Steve wants to be the next Brandon Lilley or Dan Green! Lol. Like i said, the above workout is fairly similar to how i started out. I didnt take the powerlifting/strongman road until about a year after i started training.
> 
> I guess my key word is INTENSITY, and if you can harness that from the beginning, your on to a winner!


Cool. I think we have different opinions on intensity lol  I'd focus on form and compounds first, as must get the basics right. This is how I started, I used to deadlift on a mon, bench on weds and squat on fri... technique hammered into me by the other PL's lol - they were good days


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> Well he has to start somewhere mate, he may try the above workout and find its totally s**t, or it maybe that he gains well from it. This is the kinda workout i started with, and found training my whole body 3 times a week worked really well. Like you say it's up to Steve to discover what works for him, im just giving him an option to consider.


He will find it totally sh*t 

Whole body workouts are good if excercise choice, volume and loading parameters are correct. Bb.com routines won't wash on here though 

Being as though it seems your background is in pl/strongman im suprised you advocate this kind of workout. I'd have thought you would steer someone in the correct direction of compound lifts and strength progression.

I agree it's for the op to find what works for him hence suggesting areas for him to look at is best, not laying out a routine. Education is important from the get-go IMO.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> This is the kinda workout i started with, and found training my whole body 3 times a week worked really well.


Last year I went back to full body 3x a week after years of doing all sorts of splits, and I'm completely converted.


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

It'll be interesting to see what Steve thinks? What kinda workout is he gonna go with, be interesting to hear what is working for him. As for too much volume? Overtraining? Gimme a break, hard and heavy everyday, day in day out is what builds a beast. ****es me off all this im overtraining lark! The best way to progress is to push yourself to your physical limit everytime you step inside the gym!


----------



## BruceT (Jul 26, 2013)

Having started on 5x5, I'd recommend it to anyone also starting out or who like me, has 'trained' for years but hasn't approached it with the right mentality or researched the wrong materials, eg bb magazines which are predominantly aimed at intermediates or higher.

Making nice gains in terms of strength and shape change, seeing some nice size coming on since I started.

As for diet, I'm concentrating on my protein intake, predominantly from real foods (red meat, fish, poultry), being sensible with carbs and fat. I'll nail macros once my fat loss stalls. Using myfitness to track intake, but as above, concentrating on protein consumption.

I do use a protein shake post workout.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> It'll be interesting to see what Steve thinks? What kinda workout is he gonna go with, be interesting to hear what is working for him. As for too much volume? Overtraining? Gimme a break, hard and heavy everyday, day in day out is what builds a beast. ****es me off all this im overtraining lark! The best way to progress is to push yourself to your physical limit everytime you step inside the gym!


Where in gods name did you read overtraining or too much volume? Believe me I know that doesn't exist, I have trained with many people off here and top bb'ers and pl'ers physical limits don't exist only mental ones.

Don't come onto the board with a holier than though attitude thinking you know it all and train like an animal before you've assessed the situation


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

Im hardly holier than thou, and i have never claimed to know it all. I joined this forum to learn more about my chosen path. And so far, from some certain people i have. The way i train is my way, the way you train is your way, and i know for certain neither of us are wrong. So gimme a bloody break and lets share knowledge not argue over stupid s**t eh


----------



## Steve 'B' (Dec 3, 2013)

Rob, good of you to go to the effort of giving me a possible programme, appreciate it mate.

Bad Alan, I agree with what your saying regarding education/ research and I agree, as I said in my original post I've read for hours on end before posting and as I'm sure ur aware there's **** loads of programmes which is why I asked if anyone could advise a good one, which Rob kindly did.

Cheers for the replies all


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Op try a PPL routine.

It's a great routine for a beginner, it will help you gain some mass but above all strength and help condition you so that you will be able to progress into more advance routines.

Plus it will help to give you a better understanding of compound movements and exercises. I used this routine when I gotta started as its tried and tested, I often go back to it from time to time when my strength or gains plateau.

Push Pull Routine

Monday - Pull

DEADLIFTS - 5x5

ROWS - 5x5

WIDE GRIP CHINS - 3xFailure

REAR DELT RAISES - 3x10

BICEP CURLS - 3x10-15

Wednesday - Push

BENCH PRESS 5x5

SHOULDER PRESS 5x5

DIPS - 3xfailure

SIDE LATERAL RAISES - 5x5

CGBP - 3x10-15

Friday - Legs

SQUATS - 5x5

LUNGES - 3x10

LEG EXTENSIONS - 3x10

SLDL or HAM CURLS - 3x15

CALVE RAISES - 3x15

Hope that helps


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

> Rob, good of you to go to the effort of giving me a possible programme, appreciate it mate.
> 
> Bad Alan, I agree with what your saying regarding education/ research and I agree, as I said in my original post I've read for hours on end before posting and as I'm sure ur aware there's **** loads of programmes which is why I asked if anyone could advise a good one, which Rob kindly did.
> 
> Cheers for the replies all


No problem mate, like i say its only a suggestion. I think starting out with full body workouts will bring good results. Just out of interest, have you started working out yet? If so how many workouts have ya had?


----------



## Steve 'B' (Dec 3, 2013)

Rob, not yet mate, I've played about in the past but now I want to do it properly and not waste time. That's why I want a programme sorted so I know what I'm doing, how to do it etc

Also want my diet sorted.

I'm starting in new year straight away, 100%, ive already visited a few gyms for a look round and have found the one I want and joined. As I say at 34 I don't want to waste time mate.

AK-26, nice one, thanks for that mate appreciate it. You said you made good gains doing that, did you take a mass/weight gainer or just whey mate?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

AK-26 said:


> Op try a PPL routine.
> 
> It's a great routine for a beginner, it will help you gain some mass but above all strength and help condition you so that you will be able to progress into more advance routines.
> 
> ...


Much, much better  Good ol' PPL.


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

I also like bcca's they are cheap, and really do help with recovery. Might be worth ya while taking those. Im sure there will be someone who disagrees tho. Lol


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

> AK-26, nice one, thanks for that mate appreciate it. You said you made good gains doing that, did you take a mass/weight gainer or just whey mate?


Mate I just ate a diet which consisted of protein, carbs and fat and didn't stop myself from eating anything I wanted. At this stage all food is good.

My diet looks like this year round

Breakfast

- 5 whole eggs scrambled

- 2 whole meal toast

- glass of orange juice

Snack

- tuna sandwich

- 1/2 cup cottage cheese

- 2 table spoons peanut butter

- whey protein with water

Lunch

- pasta/rice

- chicken/beef/fish

- salad/veg

- glass of orange juice

Snack

- egg mayonnaise sandwich

- banana

- 2 tablespoons peanut butter

- whey protein with water

Dinner

- pasta/rice

- chicken/beef/fish

- salad/veg

- dessert

- glass of orange juice

Snack

- 1/2 cup cottage cheese

- 1 tin mackerel/sardines

- 1 can of pineapple

- whey protein with milk

In terms of supplements I just stuck to the 3 basics you need at the beginning. A multivitamin, cod liver oil and whey protein.

I much rather make my own weight gainer by adding blended oats to my whey along with 2 spoons of peanut butter and some full fat milk.

You can add more ingredients to this which I do but that's the basics of a weight gainer. I make my own as I can control the ingredients and its so much cheaper than buying branded ones, not to mention it tastes a lot better.

Always remember though, a supplement is just that. It's there to give you more of a certain something which you can't get or would be too hard to get from just whole foods. Supplements aren't an excuse to cut back on food intake.

The above diet is my diet, it can be a template for you but you'd have to tweak portion sizes to find the right macros for you. I also do a sh*t load of cardio and so take this into account by consuming extra kcals to make up for those burnt during cardio.

Good luck buddy and if you need any help just tag whichever me never you need.


----------



## Steve 'B' (Dec 3, 2013)

Some great info/advise there mate, appreciate it!!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> Mate I just ate a diet which consisted of protein, carbs and fat and didn't stop myself from eating anything I wanted. At this stage all food is good.
> 
> My diet looks like this year round
> 
> ...


Reps when at comp for training and diet outline...


----------



## Steve 'B' (Dec 3, 2013)

Probably a daft question but what is CGBP mate?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

> Probably a daft question but what is CGBP mate?


Close grip bench press.


----------



## Steve 'B' (Dec 3, 2013)

Thankyou


----------



## Steve 'B' (Dec 3, 2013)

Do you/do you think it's a good idea to log your progress? Set targets etc....

Also realistically if bulking what weight gain is a realistic target over say 6/12 months?

Thanks


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

> Do you/do you think it's a good idea to log your progress? Set targets etc....
> 
> Also realistically if bulking what weight gain is a realistic target over say 6/12 months?
> 
> Thanks


always good to have targets as long as they are realistic and if you stick with a diet and training routine there no reason you should no reach and smash your goals!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

> Do you/do you think it's a good idea to log your progress? Set targets etc....
> 
> Also realistically if bulking what weight gain is a realistic target over say 6/12 months?
> 
> Thanks


Well.... if you don't set goals then where's your motivation? How will you measure progress?

Set short and long terms goals, reach them and then move goalposts!


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

> Thankyou


a word not used often enough these days along with compendium


----------



## Steve 'B' (Dec 3, 2013)

I think I'm going to go with the stronglift 5x5 workout.

Workout A. Squats, bench press,barbell rows, all 5x5, push-up 3xfailure

Workout B. Squats, overhead press, deadlift, all 5x5, pull-ups 3xfailure

Training 3 times a week alternating the above 2.

As I said my goal is simply MASS, do you think that by doing this programme, along with a planned appropriate diet there will be noticeable gains within 6 months or is that too optimistic?

Any opinions appreciated, even if it's negative.

Thanks


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

> I think I'm going to go with the stronglift 5x5 workout.
> 
> Workout A. Squats, bench press,barbell rows, all 5x5, push-up 3xfailure
> 
> ...


It's a good program. With a good diet you will notice changed. Set your self a solid target like 14lbs in the next 6 months and 10lbs in the following 6 months.

Nearly 2 stone in a year is achievable for a beginner if you graft and put in 100%

If you weighted that much more do you think you would notice it?


----------



## Steve 'B' (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks for that. Do you think they are realistic targets then? And yes mate, of course that amount would be noticeable....very noticeable I would imagine


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Steve said:


> Thanks for that. Do you think they are realistic targets then? And yes mate' date=' of course that amount would be noticeable....very noticeable I would imagine[/quote']
> 
> On the high end, but achievable.


----------



## Steve 'B' (Dec 3, 2013)

Cheers mate.

How long would you stick to that programme then, 6/12 months before adding isolation exercises? I don't only want mass but I know that I NEED to see results ASAP to not lose faith....although I'm not daft enough to think it will be easy


----------



## Steve 'B' (Dec 3, 2013)

After some advise with suppliments please, mainly creatine. I am going to try and get as much as I can from food but I will be using whey daily, I've also bought some mutant mass which I think I will use when needed rather than daily. I've also got some creapure creatine mono, really unsure when to have this, was thinking maybe on training days, pre and post workout...!?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Dude. You are wasting your cash. Apart from basic whey and creatine mono. There's not much benefit to cash ratio in going for much else. Even they are optional.

Maybe fish oil is the only other one worth while. Personally I like ZMA but I'm a light sleeper

Take them whenever it makes little difference.

With regards to the isolation question. Do some on a Friday. Go by feel. A load of vanity exercises won't make or break you


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

> Could do that Shake for breakfast, sounds good cheers.
> 
> Ta for replies.
> 
> Photos....don't think so at the size of most of u lads.. Ask me in a year ha


i posted my pic up when i was less than 10 stone lol least can judge your bodytype then and give better advice!


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

AK-26 said:


> Op try a PPL routine.
> 
> It's a great routine for a beginner, it will help you gain some mass but above all strength and help condition you so that you will be able to progress into more advance routines.
> 
> ...


I like the looks of this, however i have to ask, don't you need to keep hitting the same muscles every 2 days as a noob especially? For example I do squats/leg press alternating every time I go to the gym, so that's 3x a week, I also shoulder press 3x a week and chest press 3x a week. If I was only doing each of those once wont I lose gainnzzz? I heard you should never leave more than 72 hours between htting the same muscles.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Sway12 said:


> I like the looks of this, however i have to ask, don't you need to keep hitting the same muscles every 2 days as a noob especially? For example I do squats/leg press alternating every time I go to the gym, so that's 3x a week, I also shoulder press 3x a week and chest press 3x a week. If I was only doing each of those once wont I lose gainnzzz? I heard you should never leave more than 72 hours between htting the same muscles.


Losing gains will happen if you're not eating a kcal surplus.

Providing you keep the intensity and kcals high enough, you will gain not lose mass.

If you're losing mass, you're clearly doing something wrong.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Sway12 said:


> I like the looks of this, however i have to ask, don't you need to keep hitting the same muscles every 2 days as a noob especially? For example I do squats/leg press alternating every time I go to the gym, so that's 3x a week, I also shoulder press 3x a week and chest press 3x a week. If I was only doing each of those once wont I lose gainnzzz? I heard you should never leave more than 72 hours between htting the same muscles.


Absolutely not!

If you hit the same muscle over and over when is it going to grow?

You don't grow one bit in the gym, you grow in bed!

Hit a muscle with the proper intensity to stimulate growth and you shod t really be able to consider hitting it again for a good few days! Esp as a noob if your not feeling like a cripple after a session your not training hard enough.

But you absolutely MUST follow this with rest and enough rest to fly recover and then go again.

I'm 6'3 and I threw 4 stone of quality mass on in about 8 months following the above, so it works.

Regarding your supps, certain ones are good the rest really are a waste of money.

All you need are

Whey

Creating mono (the cheapest version the others are bollocks)

A good mass shake (worth there weight in gold despite some rubbish you will hear people say)

And vitamins and minerals


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm on a cut, I didn't realize the rules were particularly different for cut vs bulk, I just thought muscle building would happen more quickly by more frequently putting pressure on the muscles, hence why hitting them 3x a week is better than once.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Sway12 said:


> I'm on a cut, I didn't realize the rules were particularly different for cut vs bulk, I just thought muscle building would happen more quickly by more frequently putting pressure on the muscles, hence why hitting them 3x a week is better than once.


Your muscles need time to recover, that is when you grow.

If you feel you're recovering fine whilst training at that frequency then that is great.

Some people respond to high volume better than others, so if it works for you stick to it.


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

AK-26 said:


> Your muscles need time to recover, that is when you grow.
> 
> If you feel you're recovering fine whilst training at that frequency then that is great.
> 
> Some people respond to high volume better than others, so if it works for you stick to it.


Ok, I see. What about 3x10 vs 5x5?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Sway12 said:


> Ok, I see. What about 3x10 vs 5x5?


They're both good rep ranges and people grow well on both.

But like I said some people will respond better to 5x5 and some better to 3x10-12.

E.g. I get good strength gains on 5x5 but get better growth on 4x10-12... But even then I vary my rep and set ranges depending on exercises.

Basically what I'm saying is what works for one person may not work for you, sometimes it's a case of trial and error but when you do find what works make sure you stick to it... Or if it ain't broke dot fix it.


----------

